# MTB skills course



## surfgurl (5 Oct 2007)

Hi, 

I'd really like to do a course covering MTB skills for beginners. 
I commute 5 miles to work a few times a week so I have a reasonable level of fitness. 
Can anyone recommend a course? I'm in Somerset, but would be prepared to travel for a weekend course. 

Many thanks


----------



## barq (5 Oct 2007)

I think the CTC do weekend MTB courses in Surrey. Have a look here.


----------



## alicat (16 Nov 2007)

I had really good fun and learnt a lot on a CTC weeekend MTB course. They also do courses in the New Forest.


----------



## alicat (16 Nov 2007)

I had really good fun and learnt a lot on a CTC weeekend MTB course. They also do courses in the New Forest.


----------



## thejonesy (16 Nov 2007)

If you're prepared to travel Plas Y brenin outdoor centre in Snowdonia do various courses and you get to ride some fantastic terrain at the same time!! 

http://www.pyb.co.uk/courses/mountain-biking.php


----------



## thejonesy (16 Nov 2007)

If you're prepared to travel Plas Y brenin outdoor centre in Snowdonia do various courses and you get to ride some fantastic terrain at the same time!! 

http://www.pyb.co.uk/courses/mountain-biking.php


----------



## surfgurl (29 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I am looking to do something in the new year. 
Maggot, unfortunately I'm not a Doc or a nurse. I have a first aid kit and a mobile phone though! I too am inept, poorly balanced and slow. I might be able to fit in...


----------



## Christopher (30 Nov 2007)

I pulled this link off www.shecycles.com:
http://www.getmountainbiking.co.uk/courses.htm - Northampton. 
and there are also courses in Sussex. Didn't see anything about the SW though.


----------

